# Tuna, Mayo & Cheese Cooked?



## MJWild (Feb 5, 2008)

Was wondering if its possible to cook tuna/mayo/cheese? I've been eating it cold recently and been getting bored with it, want it warm for a change 

Any idea if it can or can't?


----------



## college_cook (Feb 5, 2008)

You certainly can!  Whether or not it will be good is another question altogether.  I imagine it would be fine though.


----------



## MJWild (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol thats a good sign, well I'll give it ago any way, I've got enough tuna to go around.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 5, 2008)

It is like a tuna melt if you put it on bread.  Just Google tuna melt for ideas.


----------



## MJWild (Feb 5, 2008)

Im low carb, so thats a no go. I just made it and it tastes really nice. Used 2 types of cheese, might put it on some toast actually.


----------



## Constance (Feb 5, 2008)

It sure is. I make a spread with tuna, mayo, cheese, chopped hard boiled eggs and sliced olives, put it on hamburger buns or in hollowed out French loaf halves, cover with foil, and bake in a 350 oven until the cheese is melted and bubbly. It's delicious!


----------



## Constance (Feb 5, 2008)

Lo carb, huh? Try stuffing inside a sweet red pepper or a hollowed out zucchini half instead.

By the way, I just edited the above recipe...I'd left out the hard boiled eggs.


----------

